# Rice Krispies?



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

what do you all think about rice krispies? ive been using them for trust training treats, my little nameless seems to love them and ive never used them before. anyone think they're a bad idea?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I think they are ok for an occasional treat (i know my rats sure love them) and they work well for trust training because they are so small so you can reward every little thing in the beginning. However, the name brand, Rice Krispies, tends to have a lot of sugar so if you can find a healthier brand that would be better.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Plain puffed rice cereal would be better, but it's alright for occasional treating.


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

My guys like it as a "sometimes" snack, as cookie monster would put it. It's fine every once in a while and they are so small that you can give several with no negative health aspects.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with the simple puffed rice. Low in sugar and calories. Good for training when they are getting several treats in one session. I use puffed wheat ,which is much the same, because I have big fingers and it is eaiser to pick up.


----------

